# craft night again



## Beals (May 12, 2008)

Well we gave up on other idea for a back ground due to the fact that when we put the old one in water not only did it float like a ship but moss came off and some of the rocks came off..... This of course was annoying as all get out since we really liked the idea
Anyway we changed our minds
and we deiced to do a slate chip back ground with white sand on as the base so here is the rough start... we still have to fill in the small spaces and then paint the back black to hide the areas we canâ€™t get anything in.....



















We are open for any suggestions or opinions
Thanks


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

Have you considered just stacking the slate so there are no gaps between them(overlapping and whatnot)? This would probably look a LOT more natural, as you don't often have black rocks in a wall with white sand in nature.


----------



## river7495 (Dec 14, 2007)

That is similar to the rock we used to make retaining walls for our tank. I recommend using silicon to adhere them if the adhesive will come in contact with the water, regardless of what you chose to do. I agree that stacking the rocks would look more natural. Try building some rock structures and silicon them together. Make them in sections so you could re-arrange them later to add variety. The contrast with the white will look nice!! :thumb:


----------



## Beals (May 12, 2008)

we arent done with it yet we wanted to let one layer dry and set before we added to it


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Silicone is a poor choice for holding rocks in place. Eventually it losses it's adhesion to the rock and if they are not supported from underneath they will fall out. Silicone works nicely to keep stones from sliding around but if you are going to depend on it to work against gravity you will lose. I would recommend an aquarium safe epoxy to build structures not dependent on gravity to hold the structure in place.

Mtc.


----------

